# Do exposures really work?



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

I may start doing them but do they actually pay off?


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

If your referring to exposure to social situations it does work. The more you expose yourself to something the more used to it you get. I have always had problems with SA but not as bad as right now mind you. But i did try exposure therapy on my own and forced myself to go out to bars with large groups of friends and their friends. It was uncomfortable at first and i sat in the corner booth most nights but eventually i had worked my way up to singing in front of 50+ people. At one point i would sing 3 nights a week doing 2 or so songs per night. I loved it, i had a social life, friends and even some fans. I'd try it again to rid myself of SA but even my few friends don't have a lot of friends anymore as everyone seems to have moved on with life and parted company.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. Singing in front of 50 people. :shock

I can't see myself ever doing that lol, but I will try and give exposures a go.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't really say, but from what little I've read it seems that cognitive therapy (addressing the underlying negative beliefs) should be applied in unison with any kind of behavioural therapy (changing what we do; exposures, etc), for the best results.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lumiere said:


> I can't really say, but from what little I've read it seems that cognitive therapy (addressing the underlying negative beliefs) should be applied in unison with any kind of behavioural therapy (changing what we do; exposures, etc), for the best results.


Yeah, it seemed to work for me. I remember a few years back just writing stuff down while I worked 3rd shift at a warehouse downtown. I jotted stuff about everything probably just because it made me feel better, but the notes listed things I wanted to accomplish as well as things I thought about that seemed powerful affirmations at the time. So I'd be writing all this stuff down thinking about things and I remember a co-worker asking me what i was doing and I told her and she asked me if it really worked.

I suppose anything would work if it motivates you to change. For me, it has always been writing and stuff of that nature. I like to sit down, think things through and write down my thoughts and goals -- it keeps me motivated.

I think cognitive and behavioral therapy are important, yes. Cognitive can be a different way of thinking, a goal, a new idea or even an experiment and behavioral therapy is finding out for yourself if your assumptions were correct. You can think/read all day about goals and aspirations but if your not doing anything about it your not really learning, so I think both go hand in hand. It's a learning experience so you have to start from somewhere.

I still write stuff down all the time. I absolutely love it.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I've been deliberately saying stupid things in class (and sometimes just saying stupid things) regularly (along with other things like mingling, etc.). Along with exposures it's recommended that you write down any negative thoughts you had while practicing the new behavior and counter those thoughts with rational and realistic thoughts.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, exposures for me never make things easier, but changing my thoughts to more positive ones has helped a little.


----------

